# You know you're in California when...



## jkath (Apr 20, 2005)

(Not to be outdone by all the redneck, hillbilly, & Texan jokes... )

...You KNOW you're in California! when...... 


Your coworker has 8 body piercings and none are visible. 

You make over $300,000 and still can't afford a house. 

You take a bus and are shocked at two people carrying on a conversation in English. 

Your child's 3rd-grade teacher has purple hair, a nose ring, and is named Breeze. 

You've been to a baby shower that has two mothers and a sperm donor. 

You have a very strong opinion about where your coffee beans are grown, and you can taste the difference between Sumatran and Ethiopian. 

A really great parking space can totally move you to tears. 

A low speed police pursuit will interrupt ANY TV broadcast. 

Gas costs $1.00 per gallon more than anywhere else in the U.S. 

A man gets on the bus in full leather regalia and crotchless chaps. You don't even notice. 

Unlike back home, the guy at 8:30am at Starbucks wearing the baseball cap and sunglasses who looks like George Clooney really IS George Clooney. 

Your car insurance costs as much as your house payment. 

Your hairdresser is straight, your plumber isn't, and your Mary Kay rep is a drag queen. 

Its barely sprinkling rain and there's a report on every news station: "STORM WATCH 2005." 

You pass an elementary school playground and the children are all busy with their cells or pagers. 

It's barely sprinkling rain outside, so you leave for work an hour early to avoid all the weather-related accidents. 

Both you AND your dog have therapists 

The Terminator is your governor.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 20, 2005)

Those are just some of the reasons I am glad I moved from there, thanks jkath.


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2005)

that's funny jkath lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

You forgot one jkath..........

You know you're from California when...you make a smoothie with avocado in it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 20, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You forgot one jkath..........
> 
> You know you're from California when...you make a smoothie with avocado in it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2005)

How true..."Looks Like Another Perfect Day..."


On the other hand (I Love it, I love it, I love it!)

Hate New York City
It's cold and it's damp
And all the people dressed like monkeys
Let's leave Chicago to the Eskimos
That town's a little bit too rugged
For you and me you bad girl

Rollin' down the Imperial Highway
With a big nasty redhead at my side
Santa Ana winds blowin' hot from the north
And we as born to ride

Roll down the window put down the top
Crank up the Beach Boys baby
Don't let the music stop
We're gonna ride it till we just can't ride it no more 


>From the South Bay to the Valley
>From the West Side to the East Side
Everybody's very happy
'Cause the sun is shining all the time
Looks like another perfect day

I love L.A. (We love it)
I love L.A. (We love it)

Look at that mountain
Look at those trees
Look at that bum over there, man
He's down on his knees
Look at these women
There ain't nothin' like 'em nowhere

Century Boulevard (We love it)
Victory Boulevard (We love it)
Santa Monica Boulevard (We love it)
Sixth Street (We love it, we love it)

I love L.A.
I love L.A.
(We love it)


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

Mish, have you tried any of the restaurants up in my neck of the woods yet? I think I told you about the breakfast place and one of the italian ones

(I love living in CA too, but it's because my little community is still stuck in 1955)


----------



## mish (Apr 21, 2005)

jk, don't know exactly where you are, but I'm off Ventura Blvd., there are more restaurants, nightspots, boutiques, gyms, anything you possibly could want. Plus, it's a hop skip & jump to Bev Hills, & the freeway to the beach, if you're so inclined. The restaurants you mentioned, there are several chains near me. I wouldn't worry about the time-warp, lol. We're close to everything...from the mountains to the sea. We're lucky to have the best of both worlds, living in a cosmopolitan area & being able to have access to many terrains, & escape city-life when we choose.


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> jk, don't know exactly where you are, but I'm off Ventura Blvd., there are more restaurants, nightspots, boutiques, gyms, anything you possibly could want. Plus, it's a hop skip & jump to Bev Hills, & the freeway to the beach, if you're so inclined. The restaurants you mentioned, there are several chains near me. I wouldn't worry about the time-warp, lol. We're close to everything...from the mountains to the sea. We're lucky to have the best of both worlds, living in a cosmopolitan area & being able to have access to many terrains, & escape city-life when we choose.


 
Actually, mish, I asked because a few months ago you asked for directions/names of those two particular restaurants, Flappyjacks & Petrillos (neither of which is a chain). Just wondered if you ever got around to trying either of them, that's all.


----------



## mish (Apr 22, 2005)

Not yet, jk.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

forgot one, 

you know you are in california when the smog blocks the sun

and when the freeway is a 20 mile parking lot


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> forgot one,
> 
> you know you are in california when the smog blocks the sun
> 
> and when the freeway is a 20 mile parking lot


 
*20? Wow! That would only be on a saturday afternoon when it's "light"! *


----------

